
Fantyde wants to help influencers monetize their following - lemax
https://fantyde.com/
======
lemax
Hi! Creator of fantyde here. We're launching a platform to enable influencers
to monetize their following beyond strategies like sponsored posts.

Influencers are an inventive crowd that work hard interacting with their fans
and creating content. However, their monetization options are limited. The
most common approach to monetizing a following after spending months/years
working to build it is through pursuing brand partnerships. Advertisers will
generally pay 4 figures for posts made by people with 500K to 1M followers.

We think that strategies beyond sponsored posts could present a huge
opportunity for influencers to profit and for their followers to connect more
meaningfully with them.

fantyde will allow influencers to offer a paid feed that their followers can
subscribe to on a monthly basis to access exclusive content. fantyde acts as
an extension of an influencer's Instagram/Twitter/etc. where their most
dedicated followers can come to access more content.

Influencers set their own monthly subscription prices, and can interpret the
opportunity however they want to (barring a few content restrictions). A few
examples of premium content could be: exclusive recipes, daily video advice
from an expert (e.g. a stock trader), a heartthrob offering access to more
selfies, a digital nomad offering city guide videos, etc. Beyond the paid
feed, we also want to build in complimentary capabilities like paid private
messages and even 1:1 video chat priced by the minute.

We want to provide a medium for influencers to build revenue streams that
compliment their core competency of creating original content and provide a
solution to capitalize on the fact that their most dedicated fans want more of
it.

